# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Не поднимается вторичный контроллер домена Win2003 SE

## Тов.Бендер

Столкнулся с проблемой:

Есть первичный контроллер домена на Win2003 SmallBussines Edition. На втором свежеустановленном сервере Win2003 Standart Edition R2 пытаюсь поднять вторичный контроллер домена: 

1. Просто запустить dcpromo не дает, говорит запускай сначала adprep.
2. Запускаю adprep со второго диска, как полагается, говорит невозможно выполнить adprep, т.к. сервер не является контроллером домена.

Замкнутый круг, черт побери. Камрады, плиз хелп!

----------

